# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Looking for an ID on an ACF

## Tony

Here is the only pic I have so far. Description from owner is as follows:
"the smaller guy i have no idea to what morph it is... silver eyes bright tan body and grey patches... with a white underside  it  is growing slower then the other frogs....."
She also has an add with some pics here:clawed frogs and 30 gallon setup - Oshawa / Durham Region Pets For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.

----------


## Tony

My guess is that they are both Laevis and the little guy is just a little guy. It is not uncommon for ACF'S to be "dwarfs" I have one that I have done everything "right" with that is just small.

----------


## Michael

> My guess is that they are both Laevis and the little guy is just a little guy. It is not uncommon for ACF'S to be "dwarfs" I have one that I have done everything "right" with that is just small.


Quite possible. I have a female that is only about 3 or 4 inches.

----------

